# Train plans



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone into building trains? I came across a great link for making trains and tracks here if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Jack's Building (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link. It looks interseting. I can not rember thinking about such a project but sometimes the projects find me anyway.:thumbsup:

Jack


----------

